# Armenian: լինել կամ չլինել (To be or not to be)



## dudasd

I found the phrase written in English spelling (*Linel kam chlinel*), and I have to transcript it into my own language (which is absolutely phonetical - one letter, one sound). Can anyone help me with the precise pronunciation of this phrase in Armenian? The most problematic part is "ch", I don't know how it sounds in Armenian.

The transcription of the pronunciation is also welcome in Russian or Turkish alphabets, that would make the things easier. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## sokol

That's difficult. 
The problem here is that the English transliteration most likely is only an approximation of the Armenian phrase. Here you can see the Armenian alphabet, but unfortunately there's no 1:1 equation: there are three "e"-sounds, and aspirated as well as ejective sounds.

linel = "լինել" = to be ("e" is an open "e", approximately as in Serbian)
kam = կամ = or
chlinel = "չ + linel" = čh (negated "to be"; see also this for how this works)

I couldn't find "kam" and so I'm not sure if this "k" is with or without aspiration, or an ejective.
Pronunciation thus should be:
- linel kam čhlinel - լինել կամ չլինել - found it! that's the correct one 
- linel kham čhlinel - լինել խամ չլինել
- linel k'am čhlinel - լինել քամ չլինել

If you simplify this (if you only use sounds Serbian also has) it is of course "linel kam člinel".
(PS: Even though Serbian doesn't have aspirated fricatives Roma-dialects have - I'm quite sure the Balkan Gypsies do retain this sound. So probably you may find someone in your proximity who you can ask about the pronunciation of "čh". It is simply č with aspiration. )


----------



## dudasd

BIG THANKS, Sokol.  I had found the phrase in Armenian... but of course I couldn't read it.  You literally saved me. (AND the book.) Thank you one more time!


----------



## sokol

You're very welcome.  - See edit above, I've found the last one too.


----------



## dudasd

Thanks again.  Actually, aspirated consonants (not only fricatives) are not written in Serbian (the rule is defined within the clauses about some other languages, like Hindi and Arabian), unlike Croatian (so in Croatia you'll write dharma, and in Serbia you'll write darma - I don't know what's wrong with the aspirated consonants, but rule is a rule), but I'll consult the translator, maybe he'll want to keep "čh", now when I know how it's pronounced. Thank you.


----------

